

Antarctic Worms Create Antifreeze - dc2k08
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Antarctic-Worms-Create-Antifreeze-104079.shtml

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474835>

